

Frankensteins's ___ 2 or why build a static site generator in 84 lines of bash - nico_h
http://www.niconomicon.net/blog/2014/08/28/Frankensteins-2-0.html

======
nico_h
Proper name would be "Frankenstein's ___.sh 2.0 or why build a static
multimarkdown generator in 84 lines of bash", but that wouldn't fit in the 80
characters limit for the title.

